# Camping



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

We have just decided to go to Cornwall for two nights next weekend as all my family are going for the week. I can't find anywhere to stay near padstow. Therefore we have decided rather than miss out we are going to camp!!! Arrrr what have I let myself in for. I just hope the weather is kind to us and Rufus enjoys his first camping experience. 
Does anyone have any tips for coming with their dogs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Plenty of towels.

Ground screw.

Massive sense of humour.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My tip is don't go..... sorry that is not very helpful is it
I just fail to see the attraction in camping...sorry to all those who love it!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If you really have to camp make sure you have plenty of blankets, socks, toilet paper nd most importantly wine!!! Oh and good luck!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> My tip is don't go..... sorry that is not very helpful is it
> I just fail to see the attraction in camping...sorry to all those who love it!!!


Colin you love your luxuries ... doesn't a port-a-loo tickle your fancy lol 

I like the idea of camping ... but never done it .. keep asking for a beach hut and a cavavan ... and keep getting told 'no' .. he will weaken if I keep on lol ...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We've camped twice with Max, it was fun  Definitely have a towel or 2 and a ground screw to attach him to if needed. 

Have fun


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha ha Colin - I'm with you , no tents !
We do however have a caravan, (with proper facilities lol )

Definitely towels and a dog tie stake !
Wilkinsons do them cheap !


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Lots of wine and duvets!!! Or get a caravan! We did after deciding the tent was too cold!!  you will have a fab time x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

You've not done it all till you've camped! You'll have an excellent time, at the end of the day you are only sleeping in the tent so you will be fine. Where's the rest of your family staying?...just hope for dry weather, take an extra duvet in case it's chilly....not sure what the weather is like at the mo in the Uk...

Does your dog sleep in a crate?

Wine, ground stake, stag bar! Or a good chewy thing, loads of towels!

Take lots of piccys!
Have fun
X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope it goes well for you, we are camping in Polzeath in July (round the corner) - ok not in a tent as we have a campervan, I'm hoping Dudley continues to calm down (Shhh - yes it looks like he is now) as we will be squeezed in together, If you use a crate at home and can fit that in I should think it would be really easy for you, unfortunately we can't fit it in the camper.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love campling  But I'm a big festival goer (although since working full time I've not been able to go to as many as I want, I miss being a student!) ^^

We've not taken Vincent camping yet, but are thinking about it, maybe next year. I would definately recommend extra blankets, camping chairs, a ground stake, a 2 compartment tent (one side for you, the other side for your clothes!), and a big water container with spout so you can wash Rufus if/when he gets muddy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We did a bit of camping for the first time last year and I really enjoyed it - but I have to do it in true 'glamping' style with air bed, duvets, camping loo, etc - and definitely earplugs!! - it can be really 'hit & miss' depending on your pitch and the people around you. The first time was next to a hellish road but the second time was quiet. 

We've not taken Biscuit yet and I would wonder if he would bark at every noise?!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

We go camping with our girls, the best thing i have found is the soft car crates(canvas type). We use them all of the time in the car anyhow so we bring them into the tent and that way i can cover them with thick blankets if it is cold and it keeps the heat in! Also then you know the dog won't escape in the middle of the night- which i have heard of a LOT!

Also, make sure you take some form of doggy first aid kit- from the vet nurse in me!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. We are staying at Mother Iveys bay caravan park just outside padstow. Been going there since I was little and it really is a lovely site. Private beach, little shop no pub/entertainment but that's what I like about it. Plenty of pubs to walk too! My parents, cousins etc are all
Staying in caravans but the ones they have hired won't allow pets. We could have stayed with them and not take Rufus but we are dying to get him to the beach ! Therefore camping was the only option. I will pack plenty of blankets, duvets, toys and of course WINE! Good idea on the first aid kit Katie wouldn't have thought of that. 

We will be out walking in the day and will eat out so it's really just sleeping in the tents! 

I'll take lots of pics and hopefully the weather will be ok! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The best tip I ever had for camping, was take a wee-wee bucket. Essential for night time after all that wine  Hate the idea of trekking out in the dark in pj's to the call of nature. 

Maybe keep wee-wee bucket away from Rufus though


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> The best tip I ever had for camping, was take a wee-wee bucket. Essential for night time after all that wine  Hate the idea of trekking out in the dark in pj's to the call of nature.
> 
> Maybe keep wee-wee bucket away from Rufus though


Ha ha definitely keep it away from Rufus ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> The best tip I ever had for camping, was take a wee-wee bucket. Essential for night time after all that wine  Hate the idea of trekking out in the dark in pj's to the call of nature.
> 
> We always have one in the awning just outside the campervan - we call it 'The bucket of doom'! I always hate emptying it though, and the thought of Dudley taking a paddle in it.....
> 
> Sounds like you are getting sorted for it now Anna, have a lovely time. Tell us all the best doggy places you find (I think there already some listed in the Padstow area on another thread).


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

DB1 said:


> MillieDog said:
> 
> 
> > The best tip I ever had for camping, was take a wee-wee bucket. Essential for night time after all that wine  Hate the idea of trekking out in the dark in pj's to the call of nature.
> ...


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> We did a bit of camping for the first time last year and I really enjoyed it - but I have to do it in true 'glamping' style with air bed, duvets, camping loo, etc - and definitely earplugs!! - it can be really 'hit & miss' depending on your pitch and the people around you. The first time was next to a hellish road but the second time was quiet.
> 
> We've not taken Biscuit yet and I would wonder if he would bark at every noise?!


Thats my thoughts on taking Arthur he will bark at everything..... we'd be evicted ha ha


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, the camping went quite well although we only camped one night, we had a nightmare journey down to Cornwall friday night so ended up in a B&B just outside Exeter. That was really nice and great we got in at such short notice. 

Got to the campsite at 10am Saturday and took us an hour to put up the tent!! Rufus just sat there watching us, wondering what the hell were we doing. He was very patient, definitely deserved a long run on the beach. He loved the sand and sea, was great seeing him enjoying the waves. 

That night the heavens opened and the wind was awful. We went out for dinner and came back to a very wet and windy campsite. One of our pegs had come our with the guide rope so the tent was not doing well in the wind! A chap very kindly helped my husband out in the pouring rain at 11pm. Rufus cried a bit when I was outside the tent but apart from that was good as gold. I think he was so tired from his long walks he just conked out.

I would defiantly go again but with a bigger tent. The one we had was fine for a couple of nights but I couldn't do any longer. Next year I will defiantly be booking a cottage or caravan for a week at least. 

Here are some photos



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What an adventurous weekend you had. So glad it was a success despite the weather and Rufus enjoyed the beach so much. 

The sea area is so good for people and dogs, I'm not surprised he conked out at bedtime. Millie just loves the beach, her favourite place to be.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha! it sounds like you had a classic English camping experience lol! 2 or 3 nights only is very sensible - just a short break rather than a main holiday. We've got a house booked for our 2-week holiday in Cornwall this summer! x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> What an adventurous weekend you had. So glad it was a success despite the weather and Rufus enjoyed the beach so much.
> 
> The sea area is so good for people and dogs, I'm not surprised he conked out at bedtime. Millie just loves the beach, her favourite place to be.


I agree, love being by the sea and Rufus loved it too.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Haha! it sounds like you had a classic English camping experience lol! 2 or 3 nights only is very sensible - just a short break rather than a main holiday. We've got a house booked for our 2-week holiday in Cornwall this summer! x


Was classic Jane, definatly couldn't do more than 3 nights. I just missed having somewhere to go when it was raining so heavily. Unfortunatly the vans my family hired wouldn't allow dogs and they are very strict on that site. I did sneak him in for breakfast, hid him under a towel !! 

We use to go for two weeks as a child and me and my husband were saying maybe go for two weeks next summer. Where abouts do you stay in Cornwall?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We have booked a small barn conversion at Perranporth as there are 5 of us and the main attraction was the fact it has a big garden, so will be ideal with Biscuit. It looks like it's going to be very central there to lots of dog friendly beaches too. We've only been once before and stayed at Polzeath, which although was lovely, seemed quite a drive if you wanted to go beyond Padstow and explore the coast, so this time we're right in the middle.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> We have booked a small barn conversion at Perranporth as there are 5 of us and the main attraction was the fact it has a big garden, so will be ideal with Biscuit. It looks like it's going to be very central there to lots of dog friendly beaches too. We've only been once before and stayed at Polzeath, which although was lovely, seemed quite a drive if you wanted to go beyond Padstow and explore the coast, so this time we're right in the middle.


Love perranporth, there are so many nice beaches around too and like you said very dog friendly. Hope you have a lovely time . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Gosh that storm on Sat night that blew through the SW was terrible - I'm surprised the tent didn't blow away completely ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Gosh that storm on Sat night that blew through the SW was terrible - I'm surprised the tent didn't blow away completely ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a week off in a couple of weeks time and we were actually looking at going camping with Nelly, and either staying at Mother Iveys Bay or Padstow Touring Park. We have decided to wait until nearer the time to see what the weather is like before we go ahead and book something, nice to read you have been there with your dog and have given me some knowledge on camping with a dog!!


----------



## michelle011 (Apr 17, 2012)

We love love love camping!!! Bailey our cockapoo had his first camping trip last weekend
and he loved it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has her first Camping trip this weekend!!! EEEK! hope she does ok!


----------



## michelle011 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bailey relaxing after a hard morning lol!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you had fun Anna,



Janev1000 said:


> We have booked a small barn conversion at Perranporth as there are 5 of us and the main attraction was the fact it has a big garden, so will be ideal with Biscuit. It looks like it's going to be very central there to lots of dog friendly beaches too. We've only been once before and stayed at Polzeath, which although was lovely, seemed quite a drive if you wanted to go beyond Padstow and explore the coast, so this time we're right in the middle.


We are having a week in Perranporth and a week in Polzeath! I love Perranporth beach and dogs are allowed on it year round, In Polzeath we stay right on the side of the beach but dogs aren't allowed on it in summer! being so close though we don't set up camp on the beach for the day but pop up and down from our pitch so we will have to take turns staying with Dudley, its right on the coastal path though so nice walks and can walk round to Daymar Bay where dogs are allowed.


----------

